

Tom Faulhaber: Lisp, Functional Programming, And The State Of Flow - ahmicro
http://ontwik.com/clojure/tom-faulhaber-lisp-functional-programming-and-the-state-of-flow/

======
dedward
Video & Slides out of synch?

~~~
kanru
Download the video and play it with -12 sec delayed audio. Matches perfectly.

